# Sarah Cawkwell - Guest Article - "Time Management"



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey guys, CP here to let you know that my good friend Sarah Cawkwell has written a guest article for my personal site www.thefoundingfields.com about managing her writing while still holding down a full-time job. It's really good! head on over to TFF and have a look. 

http://www.thefoundingfields.com/2011/06/sarah-cawkwell-guest-article-time.html


CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Haha good shit, playing the game and some!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

glad you liked it. 

CP


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

I didn't mention about the animal sacrifices that help me get that extra couple of hours a day, of course...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Did you sell children too? i heard that's an efficient way of doing things.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> I didn't mention about the animal sacrifices that help me get that extra couple of hours a day, of course...


oh, of course. You shouldn't have to, that's already a given. I do the same thing. usually it's three xtra-fluffy bunnies per additional hour of daylight.

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

lol figures, we do a "guest post" yesterday, and now today, _Graeme's Fantasy Book Review_ does one, as does _My Favourite Books_. lol thievery i tell you!! :laugh:

CP


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Try to think of it as you being a trendsetter...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah, lets go with that. 

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

It's not just them, _Civilian Reader's_ doing one as well ...

[http://civilian-reader.blogspot.com/2011/06/quick-chat-with-amanda-downum.html]


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

jesus christ! :headbutt:

CP


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Good news;
The Overlords will be running a guest article............................. :O)


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

lol yeah, but i'll be a part of it. 

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

And also - _Graeme's Fantasy Book Review_ had another one up yesterday .


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

this shit's taking off like a crack-hamster... :crazy: geez!

CP


----------

